# Clutch Set-up for 455 / tremec TKO 600



## tri power man (May 14, 2011)

New to forum. I have a 65 GTO that I'm building for street fun. I have a 455, kaufman heads, that puts out 542 hp / 596 tqr on the dyno. I need to buy a clutch to get it thru the trans and to the ground without alot of chatter. My trans is a tremec tko 600 and the rear is a moeser m9 case w/3.73 gears. The flywheel is a prw 166 tooth and I'm using a mcleod hyd. throw out bearing. Anyone have any advice?? Most of the clutches I look at on Summit, jegs, only go upto 500hp which I think I would spin out. Whati s the hot ticket. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

I run a TKO behind my BB Chevy (750 RWHP) and I've used a Centerforce (smoked it) and now I run a McLoed 12" cheater clutch which I really like, light pedal feel and no slip (yet!). They also have a wicked twin disc which is what I'm going to next but honestly I'd call them. Great tech dept. and great product.


----------

